# Brag time!



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I see too many threads on the forum about behavioral/training issues - it's time for some bragging about how proud we are of the things our Vizslas do!

I'll start - Riley follows the "leave it" command so well! I was feeding our cat, Lisa, treats right in front of her and I even put a treat on her PAW and she left it alone! 

Here is a video for proof:

http://youtu.be/sfJ_VJXNXcY

So, what does your V do that makes you proud?!? Let's hear it! ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

At the dog-park tuesday - Aoife's first time - her recall was striking. Mid-play-tussle, on several instances she stopped to return to me.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

This morning we took an off-leash walk along an old abandoned road that is used by hikers and bike riders. Chloe and Bailey were both off leash and enjoying the cool early morning air.
A lady with two really out of control labs on leash was coming up behind us. Her dogs were pulling and barking and she was doing everything she could to control them once they saw my dogs.

I called Bailey and Chloe over to me and told them to heel. They came immediately to me and stood by my left side as these two mad dogs went by about 10 feet away.

One hour later, a group of women came towards us with six large Collies. They were all off leash. Bailey and Chloe saw and ignored them. I once again called both my dogs to my side as the Collies moved on by.

I tooted my whistle one time to have them come back to me both times and said heel one time.

Training is worth it. Over and over and over again until Bailey and Chloe don't have to think when they hear a command. They just know to do it. That it is the right thing to do and that I am looking out for them.

It's 105 right now outside. Dogs are asleep on the couches. Tomorrow will be a long walk starting at 5:45am to beat the heat. How I want to spend my father's day.

I'll have a post tomorrow about father's day and my grown kids and my dogs. The title "Free thinking dogs and kids."

That will be my 1,000th post to this great forum.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good job, All !

threefsh, I loved the video. At the 0:37 mark, Riley looks right at the camera, and she's thinking "What the ****??" She does it again later on. How cute!! Hope she got a good treat after that!

Willie makes me especially proud when meeting children and adults he's never seen before. Always loving and gentle, never jumping up on people.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

What a good girl. I do this with my timid cat to get her to sit with Ruby. Also, I sneak Ruby a few cat treats...she loves them. I can't get over hw much Riley looks like my Ruby. I love watching your videos. 

And.....Lisa has an extra toe...how cool is that!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

After much debate we got a e-collar for Jack. It has curved much of the behavior that was not expectable. (I know that is a bragging thing, but background to the storey. LOL)

Today we were out at my parent's for father's day. My parents have lots of acres. I decided that I would give Jack the chance to be off leash. The other times I have tried it did go well . 
Less say, that I didnt give Jack or myself enough credit for the work we have done. I would let him go off on his own while I was on the porch. When he got to far for me I called him back. He would look at me at first and be like "really?" But he came back! I put my shoes on and took him of the trail they have behind the house. Jack didnt walk next to me but when he got to far ahead I say "Jack" and he would turn and walk back to me, JUST LIKE I HAVE BEEN TRAINING HIM!!! There was just one time I had to page him. I guess I need to trust more in myself and my Jack.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lind - hard work and a V - always works out - a smile on your face and a V that will always be safe thanks to you


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

A couple of days ago, Willie and I paid a visit to my sister and brother-in-law, who were entertaining out-of-town guests. One of the guests said that Willie was "just magnificent"! Now... why did that make me feel so proud, as if I'm the one who gave birth to him?! HA-HA-Ha-Ha-ha!! Pretty ridiculous, when you think about it. :


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so happy to see this thread! I also was thinking about all the behavioral/training threads and was thinking about bragging about Oquirrh this morning.  
Oq was a perfect pup this weekend. We camp nearly every weekend and usually Oquirrh goes pretty nuts - sniffing and checking things out - when we get to our camp spot. This weekend he was such a calm, lap dog, I couldn't believe it! I found a picnic table to lay out on and I got a book out, Oquirrh would normally be chasing the birds and sniffing the area, but most of the weekend he spent lounged out with me on the picnic table. Such a good boy! He kept watch and would occassionally go get his running in, but then he would return to me and snuggle right up. I loved it! Perfect pup for the weekend!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

I took Phoebe to the cottage with some neighbours this weekend. Phoebe was very well behaved and spent time with the kids. When we were loading up the car she was 'heel'ing with one of the little girls just as well as she does for me. The little girl loves this and it makes me proud that Phoebe listens and does what the little girl asks.

Nice day.
Rh.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Coya's recall has improved SO MUCH over the past month...it's like we're dealing with a different pup. I feel so proud when people compliment what a well behaved dog she is  (most of the time!) 

Also, this weekend Coya really swam! This was the first time she didn't slip...did it all on her own. I was even lucky enough to capture the end on video


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Just came back from a fair in town! Live music, fire engines, people everywhere (some with high pitched greetings), food, some other dogs - and Otto behaved beautifully!! I know, I'm shocked too!!  Really, I'm so thrilled and proud of my little man. He stayed by my side, sat and let people pet him, did not stray away from our group - felt so good! One group actually came over to me and let me know that my dog was behaved so much better than some of the others they met ??? Maybe it was the heat, maybe it was a fluke, or maybe its all coming together!! Of course, I cheated a bit, I brought treats, but I wanted to be armed with so many people around! He did jump up a couple times when another woman lifted her puppy into the air, but I got him to sit and kind of let it slide in my mind because he's not that used to seeing dogs held.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We took Lucy on her first beach trip Sunday. She took to it like a fish to water. Crashing through the waves like she had been doing it all her life.
Took a cell phone video but should have pulled out the camera.


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

That video is priceless!! I'm very impressed with her patience.

Please tell me if it's a brag or not..but it definitely is to me. Delta Blue is walking off leash on the trail to the beach (with 2 other V's, a poodle and 6 adults) and around the field at our school. She sticks to me like glue and every time I call her name she comes back and sits at my side. I love to see her little tail in the air and her puppy face uplifted and smiling. Is that normal for a 12 week old or can I be proud to brag?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie killed a grackle yesterday. I didn't actually see him do it, but I did find the bird's carcass right in Willie's "kill zone". Many times, he just gives up on catching a bird, because he knows that usually, they can get away from him. But he is sooo patient, standing very still for long periods of time... like a statue. Apparently, his patience paid off yesterday. He is such a dedicated hunter!  (As long as there aren't any guns involved...)


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been busy with a job promotion lately and started to notice Finch slipping as I haven't had as much time for focused training. But her trainer *finally* had enough people to start up the CGC/Therapy class this past week, which has motivated me to find the time for more training again. I took her for a walk at a local state park yesterday and was proud of how well she did with sit/stay with lots of outdoor distractions like chipmunks and birds and runners. The photo is during one sit/stay session because I couldn't resist a photo in front of this beautiful tree.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> Willie killed a grackle yesterday. I didn't actually see him do it, but I did find the bird's carcass right in Willie's "kill zone". Many times, he just gives up on catching a bird, because he knows that usually, they can get away from him. But he is sooo patient, standing very still for long periods of time... like a statue. Apparently, his patience paid off yesterday. He is such a dedicated hunter!  (As long as there aren't any guns involved...)


Keke also got himself a young grackle a week or so ago in the backyard. He stalked it, pounced, and took off with it on a victory dance around the back yard. The adult grackles were screaming at him.

I have a small brag. He stayed at a kennel overnight last night, his first time. My daughter and her friend were visiting, and the friend's aunt and uncle have a 4 year old Vizsla, so she has some familiarity with the breed.

I was sure he was going to be nuts when we picked him up, and he was, but I had the girls be very strict with him, not allowing any jumping or other craziness. We had him do a couple of short sit stays to settle him down, and then the girls gave him a lot of loving attention as long as he had four on the floor.

My daughter's friend exclaimed, "He's so much better trained than my aunt's dog! And he's just a puppy!" I was very proud (and of course sorry for the aunt's dog).


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a quick brag I want to share...for the past 2 weeks, Pippa has been getting small lesions on her head, ears, legs that I have to debride each night (long story, another thread...was originally diagnosed with ear margin dermatosis - it is the wrong diagnosis, now going tomorrow for more tests...). Debriding the lesions are painful for her, but she hops in the tub every night and lets me pour water over her, wash her with her special medicated shampoo and finger and debride the lesions (sometimes for 10 minutes or longer at a time) without complaint. 

She's getting better and easier to train every month at 13 months, but seeing the trust I have developed with her...let's just say I am SUCH a proud momma!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I love all the brags everyone has been sharing! Our Vizslas do so much to make us proud. ;D

Time for a new brag - last Sunday we were on a Vizsla walk down by the beach. One of the owners threw a plastic bottle into the ocean for her V to retrieve. The V looked at the bottle, looked at his owner, and then trotted off. Several other owners tried encouraging their Vs to get the bottle to no avail. I recalled Riley, pointed to the bottle, and said "go get it!" She ran down the beach, launched herself into the water, grabbed the bottle, and brought it to my feet dropping it neatly in front of me. 8) I was a very proud mama.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Its been awhile since I have been able to be here. I have so much to read and catch up on!
Well Jack has come along way and has adjusted to living with the in-laws pretty well. The in-laws have a mole problem. Yard is SO torn up because if them. The other weekend we were outside watching them trying to catch them. Jack gets up and walks into the middle of the yard and starts digging about 3 feet from where they are standing. I yell for him to stop. He looks up at me and then down and back at me. I tell him "no dig." The look on his face was priceless, like come on let me. Just then my mother-in-law yells theres one. Jack was digging to get the mole! I was so proud of him. He ended up finding two more later!! ;D


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Threefsh, LOVE this thread! Riley is so clever!

So my brags (after all my complainings, think poor Hercules is due some!)

First, I have been trying to train him to be better with kids. Anyway, one of the 5 year olds in my street came up to him. I tried to get him to sit, as always ( I tend to kneel down as well to hold on to him in case he jumps) and the boy said, ' don't make him sit, I can pat him when he stands.'. So him and his 3 friends came over, all high pitched and shouting, and h just stood there, then lay down while they made a fuss of him. I know it's not much, but the fact he didn't jump was very good for him! 

Also, when we started at dog class the lady said she was initially nervous about having a v in the group because of their excitable nature. But there was one thing where you have to take the collar and lead off,get dog to sit and wait, then put it back on. All the other dogs ran off but h did it perfectly  and now the lady says he has changed her opinion about viszlas! 

Sorry if a long post, I am just proud! No doubt I'll find something to moan about next week.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

That's terrific H bomb! I get excited about similar accomplishments!! Good for the both of you! Way to prove her wrong about our little Vs!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

So today Lincoln went to doggie daycare for his first time. Things went great! He did very well with all his new friends and the people who come and go. Im very proud of him, this is a major accomplishment for him! Since he did so well we will have to try it again next week! ;D

Great thread...thanks for its start!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

New brag! I walked *both* dogs at a heel to my parents' house. It's only a 10 minute walk, but it's a big deal for us. I've been working with both dogs separately for about 3 months on heeling & today was the test to see if they had learned. We passed multiple people/dogs & they stayed at a perfect heel by my side the entire time. I was glowing with pride by the time we reached my parents' house. It's a pretty awesome feeling to have your pups respect you as pack leader! ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure if this is necessarily a "brag," but today our boy was getting jumpy and mouthy with us. Typically we will show the spray bottle and that's enough for him to stop. If seeing the bottle doesn't stop his behavior he will get a spritz followed by a 2 minute timeout. Today I asked him "do we need the spray bottle" while he was getting crazy to which he responded to by stopping the behavior and putting himself in timeout.

I found it more funny than anything, but our boy is now self disciplining himself. Finally his training is clicking and he's acknowledging when he's being bad.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Threefsh - I am totally jealous!! I dream of the day that I'll be able to walk Cash and Penny without any pulling and getting crazy when they see another dog. They want to play with every dog they see and walks are not really a relaxing time, but I keep telling myself that if I keep working on it, someday it will work out, right?? The joys of having two young (just over a year and 7 month old) dogs...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

This may seem like a silly brag compared to some of these other wonderful achievements, but we were so proud of Ruby this weekend! We had her in an off leash area on some trails. There is a point where the trails break into a large open field. We stopped there for a bit for some Vizsla zoomie fun, and Ruby found a couple other dogs to play with. One of the other dogs was running and Ruby was following, and they both vanished around the corner into the woods! We completely lost sight of her and I started to panic and had visions of us trying to find her in the woods. I let out a loud "Ruby, COME!" and not five seconds later we see her appear out of the woods, running at full speed back to us. 

The other dog did not follow! Hah.

We were very, very proud. Ruby is almost 7 months and I can finally see all the training we've done with her so far starting to pay off.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We went to a pet store today, usually I only take one dog at the time, but today was the first time I had both of them with me.

Both Max and Skyy behaved so well - they strolled down the isles at "heel" position, sat down when I stopped, Skyy sniffed toys, treats only when I gave "OK" to do it.

When we were standing in line to check out, the store clerk and several customers commented on their good manners and good behavior - I was sooo proud!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles tends to lose some of his recall when other dogs are around. He would rather play with them then listen to me! 

Today on the trail there is a large open flat portion you can see from the top of the hill. Miles saw a dog and ran ahead to say hello. He got a good quarter mile ahead of us before we called him back, and today he came back on first command! He got a nice treat and praise, so happy that his recall is improving with his biggest distraction.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I've got a brag. Yesterday, I had taken a blanket out in the yard to hang with Oquirrh, when I was getting up to go inside, I picked the blanket up and Oquirrh started grabbing at it. I dropped the blanket and gave Oquirrh the command "bring", he then dragged the blanket across the grass, up the stairs and into the house - all the while stepping on it and getting stuck since he couldn't move if he was stepping on it. It was very cute and I was a proud momma. I've also taught him to bring my boyfriend the mail. When I get the mail, I hand Oquirrh an envelope and tell him to "bring" and "find Papa", he will then take the mail to my boyfriend. I love it!


----------

